# Creatures in the Wild



## dpc (May 20, 2016)

For all those wildlife shots that aren't the best but just average.  ;D

Ran into these girls yesterday morning on my walk about town. I only had a 100mmL macro with me, so this is as close as I could get.


----------



## Don Haines (May 20, 2016)

Spotted this fellow tonight. Shot after sunset, on the dark side of the river..... 7D2 at ISO6400, 1/100h second, Tamron 150-600 at 600mm, handheld, from a canoe, a 1-1 crop, and in the middle of the city of Ottawa. Considering the poor conditions and camera settings, I am pleased that it came out as well as it did....


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Spotted this fellow tonight. Shot after sunset, on the dark side of the river..... 7D2 at ISO6400, 1/100h second, Tamron 150-600 at 600mm, handheld, from a canoe, a 1-1 crop, and in the middle of the city of Ottawa. Considering the poor conditions and camera settings, I am pleased that it came out as well as it did....




I really like this picture!


----------



## Click (May 20, 2016)

I love your raccoon, Don.  Well done.


----------



## dpc (May 20, 2016)




----------



## dpc (May 20, 2016)

At local lagoon


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2016)




----------



## dpc (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2016)

and don't forget those times when your tracking leads a bit to be desired......


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 9, 2016)

way to heavily cropped and shot with too high of an ISO in poor light, but it does show how territorial the red-winged blackbird is, and how it will attempt to drive away anything that gets too close to its nest....


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi Don. 
Wow, wow. I can't see any problems with this shot, the subject is so compelling that all else is lost to the subject. You are being your own worst critic. 
Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 




Don Haines said:


> way to heavily cropped and shot with too high of an ISO in poor light, but it does show how territorial the red-winged blackbird is, and how it will attempt to drive away anything that gets too close to its nest....


----------



## 7DmkI (Jun 14, 2016)

Spotted this little guy hiding at a dark area on a bright day. Needed to increase shadow and trimmed away the bright areas.


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Spotted this little guy hiding at a dark area on a bright day. Needed to increase shadow and trimmed away the bright areas.



;D I really like this shot.  Nicely done.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 14, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Spotted this little guy hiding at a dark area on a bright day. Needed to increase shadow and trimmed away the bright areas.



Nice! Raccoons are so great to photograph....


----------



## dpc (Jun 14, 2016)

7DmkI said:


> Spotted this little guy hiding at a dark area on a bright day. Needed to increase shadow and trimmed away the bright areas.




Cute! I really like this picture.


----------



## dpc (Jun 14, 2016)

Posted this elsewhere, but it goes here as well.


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2016)

^^^ Cute  Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jun 15, 2016)

Click said:


> ^^^ Cute  Nicely done, dpc.




Thanks!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 29, 2016)

My BIF tracking skills may not be the best.....


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> My BIF tracking skills may not be the best.....



Ha Ha Ha ;D 

Thanks for the chuckle


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 29, 2016)

Click said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > My BIF tracking skills may not be the best.....
> ...


Every now and then, we should remind ourselves that we are not perfect and can screw up in spectacular fashion


----------



## Eldar (Jun 29, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> My BIF tracking skills may not be the best.....


He he, I have a few of those ...


----------



## lion rock (Jun 29, 2016)

Don,
Lovely shot.
I definitely can top that, hands down! And perfectly focused as well.
-r



Don Haines said:


> My BIF tracking skills may not be the best.....


----------



## DJL329 (Jun 29, 2016)

Came across this little fellow along the edge of a trail. I was using the 100L, but I couldn't get close enough to it because the thing it was on kept moving away from me. I think it's an aphid. 






On Flickr


Spotted this young Downy Woodpecker following Dad around to get fed -- on Father's day, no less. It was overcast, so the lighting was awful. :'(




[/url]
On Flickr






On Flickr


----------



## Click (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice shots, Daniel.


----------



## azhelishot (Aug 3, 2016)

All taken on a trip up trail Ridge through Estes Park, CO


----------

